# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Quinzicário do Algarve

## Bruno Quinzico

Olá a todos,

após uma experiência mais ou menos boa na aquariofilia marinha, através de um Nano (NanoQuinzico), decidi lançar-me num voo um pouco mais alto...o Quinzicário do Algarve!

Assim, após ter recolhido algumas opiniões escolhi para Setup, o seguinte:

Aquário - 150x60x60 (cm)

Coluna seca externa (com "T") de 40mm e furo ladrão de 20mm

SUMP - 80x60x60 (cm)

Escumador - Schuran 150 - Substituído por ATI BM 250

Retorno - Resun 2800 l/h

Circulação - 2x TUNZE 7300/2, com microcontrolador 7094 (500 a 3000 l/h)
                 2x TUNZE NanoStream 4500 - Substituído por 2x TUNZE NanoStream 5500, com o microcontrolador 7094 (1500 a 5500 l/h)
                 1x WaveMarea 4400 l/h 

Refrigeração - Chiller TECO TC15, para aquários até 800l

Aquecimento - Chiller TECO TC15 + 2 Resistências de 200W

Reposição de água evaporada - Reactor de kalk, abastecido por depósito de 70l (Osmose) e osmoregulador TUNZE

Reactor de Cálcio - DIY, réplica de um DELTEC (fluidizado) com capacidade de 9kg de Media

Iluminação - Calha 2x250W HQI + 2x80W T5 + 2x24W PC + 4x9W PC, de 154cm

Refúgio tipo Berlin (só RV - 15kg), chaetomorpha com fotoperíodo invertido (1x 18W PC Actinica / 10000K + 1x18W 10000K) - adicionadas cerca de 2,5Kg de ostras e 12 Mangues

Rocha Viva - 60kg

Substrato - 40kg de aragonite Tropic Eden, tamanho sugarsize (0.5mm)

Outros equipamentos:

       Ozonizador Saroko de 30mg/h (para ser trocado por um de 200mg/h) - Substituído por ozonizador de 300 mg/h
       Controlador ORP/pH para Ozonizador
       Controlador ORP/pH para Reactor de cálcio
       SCWD na reposição da água - Retirado
Instalação de sistema automático de TPAs


Agora que está descrito o setup, passamos à história do mesmo. A instalação deste aquário foi iniciada em Julho de 2007, começando o ciclo em meados de Outubro. Demorou algum tempo em virtude de toda a mão-de-obra envolvida tenha sido só eu, aos fins-de-semana,(estrutura de suporte, parede e alguns DIY), mas chegou a bom porto (acho!)

O aquário está colocado no centro de uma parede falsa, que dista 1m da parede do fundo original. A janela de visualização tem como medidas 140x50cm. A ideia de reduzir a janela (relativamente ao tamanho real do tanque) foi dar a sensação de maior profundidade lateral, bem como impossibilitar a visualização do vidro de base e linha de superficie da água.

Fotos:

Vista da sala (ínicio)



Como o chão é de tacos, coloquei 2 telas:

Colocação tela plástica tipo estufa



Colocação de uma segunda tela para aconchego da estrutura e maior protecção.



Colocação da estrutura de suporte da parede falsa. Esta estrutura é de pinho, tratado com 3 demãos de tapa-poros e 3 demãos de verniz marítimo.

Contrução da estrutura em tubo de ferro 50 x 1.5 (mm). A protecção foram 4 camadas de primário e 3 camadas de tinta profissional para embarcações.





De modo a evitar a entrada de água entre a estrutura e a tela, todas as junções foram vedadas com silicone.



Instalação do suporte para a SUMP, em MDF Hidrófugo com 2 demãos de tapa-poros e 3 de verniz marítimo. Todas as Junções à estrutura foram vedadas com silicone.



Mesmo tipo de tampo, com junções em silicone



Aspecto final, com protecção das laterais do tampo com silicone.



Aspecto da estrutura e roofmate.



Colocação dos painéis de MDF Hidrófugo, com o mesmo tratamento anterior. As junções entre painéis foram feiras em massa para barrar, no entanto aconselho o uso de silicone branco, para assegurar a existência de juntas de dilatação





Colocação da moldura





Aspecto Final



Nas Traseiras...(1ª Actualização)

Refrigerador Teco



A coluna de escoamento





Controlo e transformadores das TUNZE, bem como o controlador do ozonizador



Armário com Balastros Electrónicos HQI e respectivos temporizadores




*Gostaria de agradecer ao Membro Paulo J. Oliveira, pela ajuda que me deu para desbloquear certas situações, bem como ao Diogo Lopes e Gil Miguel. O agradecimento também se estende aos membros da EXOREEF, pelo trabalho de qualidade empregue na execução do tanque.*


Só fica a faltar o aspecto da Sump a funcionar e o layout, que irei colocar brevemente.


Se tiverem questões ou comentários, agradeço

----------


## CelsoBastos

Está com um aspecto fantastico!

Venha daí mais fotos deste projecto que promete mesmo  :yb677:

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

*Continuação...da 1ª Actualização (só se pode ter 20 fotos por post)*

Suporte da calha feito com um cano e suportes de inox 304



Reactor de Kalk DIY. Tem uma câmara com cerca de 60cm, de modo a reduzir a possibilidade de grãos de hidróxido entrarem no aquário.



A mistura do Kalk é feita através das pás de uma ventoinha. Penso ser uma maneira mais eficiente de fazer a mistura.



Refúgio Berlin



Sump



Osmose



De modo a facilitar o enchimento do depósito de água de osmose, passei um tubo até à entrada do _fish-room_, sendo apena necessário colocar o tubo dentro do depósito e ligar a osmose.



Actualmente o tanque alberga os seguintes vivos:

2 ocellaris
3 Lysmata Seticaudata
12 Paleamon Serratus (Sump)
1 Premna Bieculatus (Sump)
Vários Hermitas patas Verdes
Vários Hermitas patas Brancas
Vários Nassários
Vários Cerites
1 pocilopora
1 Turbinária (amarela)
1 Alveopora
1 Caulastrea Furcata
4 Euphillyas Glabrescences
1 Fungia (amarela)
Varias variedades de Zuanthus e Discossomas
1 Sinularia
1 Lobophyton
2 Sarcophyton
1 Pavona sp (Verde)

As condições ambientais são:

Temperatura - 26ºC
Densidade - 1.024
KH - 9 dKH
pH - 8.2
ORP - 350 mV
NH4 - 0 ppm
NO2 - 0 ppm
NO3 - 0 ppm
PO4 - 0 ppm

 ----- Actualização (18/01/2008) ------
Vista Geral





Vista parcial

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Bruno

esclarece me uma coisa em relaçao ao reactor de kalk, pois essa ideia das  pás mexeu um pouco comigo, qual o ph à saida do reactor de kalk?
era so pra ter uma ideia no que respeita à dissolução do kalk.
Em relação ao projecto estou a gostar de ver, mas tens ke perder mais uns tempitos a por calhas pra esconder os fios, pois tao muito abandalhados,
boa sorte ai pro teu novo projecto e alguma coisa que precisares estás à vontade.

abraço

Paulo Oliveira

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Paulo,

a última vez que vi (2 meses) tinha o kalk a sair (bastante) acima dos 10...o meu teste de pH só vai até 10. Pela cor, deve andar nos 12.4 (ideal).

Hoje ou amanhã meço outra vez.

Quanto aos fios, tenho mesmo que tratar deles...mas estou numa fase preguiçosa. Tenho que perder uma tarde naquilo!

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  ,
 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   estou sem palavras parabéns :SbOk:  

Abraço
António

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Já tive a oportunidade de ver o Quinzicário do Algarve ( :yb624:   :yb624: ) ao vivo, achei uma montagem muito interessante e bem planeada, o aspecto final da sala do aquário ficou muito agradável.

Parabéns Amigo Bruno  :SbOk:  .

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, Bruno  :Olá:  

Já que fechás-te esse espaço da sala porque não um aquário maior  :Admirado:  dificuldades de negociação com o sindicato???  :SbRequin2:   :SbPoisson9:  aí de casa. uma obra dessas merecia mais um pouco de aventura, digo eu  :yb665:  .
Parabéns e boa sorte para esse aquário, vai mantendo as actualizações.


Um abraço

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

realmente uma montagem que gostei de ver :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

tudo pensado ao pormenor :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Obrigado a todos pelos vossos comentários.

Joaquim, não coloquei um aquário maior por opção...podia ter ido aos 2-2,5m, mas isso implicava maior litragem e consequentemente maior manutenção (maiores TPA's, equipamentos, etc.). 

Penso que este é um tamanho equilibrado, tendo em conta o tempo livre que disponho!

Vou tentar colocar umas fotos do _layout_, assim que possivel!
Um abraço

----------


## Ruben Miguel

Boas

Espétacular. 

Tubo muito bem pensado......(um dia quero chegar lá).

força

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas Bruno

Uma montagem pensada ao pormenor. Só não digo perfeita porque isso, neste hobby como quase em tudo, não existe.
Focaste um ponto que eu acho primordial: O tempo!!!
Todos nós gostamos de ter Aquários enormes e bonitos. Mas será que todos temos o tempo necessário para cuidar e fazer a exigente manutenção dos mesmos? Por vezes isso torna-se "stressante" e isso não é o objectivo a que nos proposemos: relaxe e prazer.
Por isso acho muito bem a coragem que tiveste em não optar por um aqua de maiores dimensões. Um dia, tal como eu, hás-de ter um maior.
Talvez quando estivermos reformados :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, Colegas

 :yb668:  me levem a mal, nos  :SbRiche:  eu até concordo com voçês mas quanto ao resto penso que é tudo igual (menos a quantidade de água da TPA) isto pela experiencia que tenho vindo a ter. Desde que planeado do inicio a manutenção entre um aquário de 1,50mt e a de 2,00mt acaba por levar o mesmo tempo e como isto é um passatempo significa que não deve ser obrigação, logo é algo que se faz com prazer  :SbOk:  
Quanto a custos, aí sim dou-vos razão pois os equipamentos e o investimento tem que ser pensado e saber se se consegue manter, eu quando perguntei ao Bruno, porque não fez maior foi só porque dado ter tido o trabalho de fechar parte da sala para ter o aquário e todo o equipamento poderia ter aproveitado a maior quantidade de espaço possivel, pois isso era o que eu faria.
Amigo Manuel, quanto a deixar os aquários grandes para depois de reformado, só se for mesmo aí na Suiça, porque por aqui o Pinóquio (Sócrates) prepara-se para aumentar a idade da reforma para os 75 anos e isso significa que aqueles que lá chegarem já nem a água para as TPA consenguem preparar  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  entre outras coisas  :SbOk5:  

Um abraço

----------


## Manuel Faria

:yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  Essa é boa Joaquim!!!

Aqui na Suiça também estão com essa ideia :yb665:   :yb665:  . Só que eu, se tudo correr bem, não queria trabalhar depois dos 60 :yb663:   :yb665:  . E olha que já não falta tudo.
Mas a vida dá tantas voltas :yb663:   :yb663: . Oxalá esse meu sonho se concretizasse e então poderia voltar à minha ideia inicial da construção de um aqua bem maior como aliás estava inicialmente no projecto da minha casa.
Infelizmente há vinte e tal anos atrás os construtores nem sempre sabiam ler os projectos. :yb668:  :yb665:   :yb665:  

Vamos vivendo o dia a dia sem stressssss

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Finalmente coloquei as fotos do _layout_, caso tenham alguma sugestões, serão benvindas.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Bruno,

Não sabia que andavas com um projecto tão arrojado! Sim senhor, estás de parabéns.

Abraço,
Diogo

PS - espero dar-te notícias na Segunda.

----------


## José Pedro Oliveira

O Layout está impecável!  :SbOk:   Parabéns!

Gostava era, se não te importasses, de tirar algumas dúvidas quanto ao tubo porque realmente parece ser boa ideia e "poupa" algum espaço no aquário, além de estéticamente ficar mais agradável!

Fizeste alguma protecção no furo do aquário onde o tubo entra? 
Para que serve o "T" de que falas? Durso?
Como funciona o furo ladrão nessa coluna externa?

Desculpa tantas dúvidas mas pelas imagens não as consegui tirar!

Mais uma vez os meus parabéns por um projecto que, além de estar  a ficar muito bonito, está nitidamente muito bem planeado!

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

obrigado pelos elogios!

José, vou tentar responder às tuas questões:




> Fizeste alguma protecção no furo do aquário onde o tubo entra?


No furo, coloquei um passa-muros. Este passa-muros serve para abrigar um cotovelo (que nivela a linha de água - canto superior direito da foto geral) e faz a passagem para a coluna externa (ver foto)






> Para que serve o "T" de que falas? Durso?


O "T" à saída permite reduzir o barulho da queda de água




> Como funciona o furo ladrão nessa coluna externa?


O furo ladrão não está ligado à coluna externa, digamos que é uma segunda coluna em virtude de ir directamente à sump.

Espero que te tenha dissipada as dúvidas.

Um abraço

----------


## José Pedro Oliveira

Dúvidas esclarecidas! 

Espero que não leves a mal, mas não seria melhor pôr uma rede ou algo do género na entrada do cotovelo para evitar que entre algum "menino" da equipa de limpeza?

De resto muitos parabéns mesmo! Gosto muito dos layouts com duas "montanhas" e um vale no meio e o teu parece que vai ficar muito bom!

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

> Espero que não leves a mal, mas não seria melhor pôr uma rede ou algo do género na entrada do cotovelo para evitar que entre algum "menino" da equipa de limpeza?


Claro que não levo a mal! Ainda não o fiz, mas já pensei nisso..vou recortar um circulo em PVC (com broca craneana) e colar em cima.

Um abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Bela montagem  :Coradoeolhos:  
Novidades nao ha? Tens que me deixar ir ver o teu aquario um dia destes  :yb665:  

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Caros Amigos,

já não faço uma actualização à bastante tempo, assim, deixo aqui algumas fotos da actualização.

A unidade de osmose foi trocada por outra de 5 estágios, de modo a facilitar a automatização do enchimento do depósito de água de osmose. Este tipo de osmoses têm uma válvula que permite desligar a entrada da água através do corte da saída do equipamento. Este aspecto é muito útil, quando a saída da água está longe da unidade de osmose.


A sump levou uma arrumação e foi introduzido um *sistema de TPAs automáticas*. Este sistema,* troca 8l por dia* e permite TPAs a cada 1h e 30 minutos (que é um exagero) até 1 vez por semana. O sistema envia a água directamente para o esgoto e repoe a mesma com recurso a um depósito de 200l que se encontra junto do tanque. Ao longo de 1 ano não verifiquei quaisquer falhas ou alterações de densidade.
Este sistema está interligado com o sistema de reposição TUNZE, de modo a simular o nível máximo de água enquanto a TPA está a ser executada.



O escumador foi trocado por um ATI BM 250, no entanto, para o meu sistema verifico que o schuran 150 chegava e sobrava. Faço esta análise através dos detritos que cada um tira...praticamente a mesma coisa.



No refúgio foram introduzidas as ostras (cerca de 2,5Kg) logo de inicio e penso que têm feito um excelente trabalho (Nitratos a zero), ajudadas pela chaetomorpha (que não tem crescido muito - sinal de poucos nutrientes) e mais recentemente pelos Mangues.





No tanque principal foram introduzidos mangues (uma experiência para ver se fica bem) - O Hepatus (de 4 cm) tem usado as raízes como refúgio do leocostrenon de 13cm



Também algums inquilinos, agora existem:

PEIXES:

2 ocellaris
1 Dimiatus Labroides
1 Siganus Vulpinus
1 Acanthurus Leocosternon
1 Zebrassoma Xanthurus
1 Zebrassoma Flavescences
1 Paracanthurus Hepatus
1 Pseudanthias squamipinnis Macho
4 Pseudanthias squamipinnis Fêmea
12 Lysmata Seticaudata
3 Paleamon Serratus
1 Premna Bieculatus (Sump)

Outros

Vários Hermitas patas Verdes
Vários Hermitas patas Brancas
Vários Hermitas patas Azuis
Vários Nassários
Vários Cerites
Vários Nerites
1 Ofiuro da costa
Várias Crassostrea angulata (Ostras)
Várias pocilopora (8 nascidas no aquário)
2 Turbinária (amarela)
1 Caulastrea Furcata
4 Euphillyas Glabrescences
3 Euphillyas parancora
1 Fungia (amarela)
1 Fungia (Rosada)
1 Montipora Vermelha
2 Montipora Rosa
2 Ricordea Florida
2 Sarcophyton (pólipos verdes)
1 Hidnophora Exesa
1 Sinularia
1 Lobophyton
Vários Discossomas (Vermelhos, castanhos de pintas rosas, lilás, verdes e striata)
1 Pavona sp (Verde)
2 Hystrix
1 Acropora sp. verde
1 Esponja amarela
4 Mangues
1 Porites
Vários LPS

Agora as fotos:































Actualmente estou a usar reactor de cálcio para alcalinidade e cálcio e uma solução de cloreto magnésio e sulfato de magnésio para restabelecer o Mg.

Penso que é tudo...se tiver questões, terei todo o prazer em responder.

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Boas Bruno,
O aquario ja merecia uma actualizaçãozita com fotos não ??  :SbSourire2:  

Abraço

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Vou tentar colocar este fim-de-semana

----------


## Marco Augusto

os meus parabens, está muito bom :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## David A. Pereira

Boas.
Tive o prazer de ver ao vivo este sistema e, sem querer ofender o aquario (que está *****), a "casa das máquinas" é um espanto. :Palmas:  

Quando me mudar para a vizinhança vou-te convocar, vou, vou... :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

E a tal actualização com fotos?!....  :Admirado:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Então Bruno como vai esse aquario??

----------


## Florbela Tavares

olá Bruno

Ainda não tenho o meu aqua a funcionar, mas tenho pensado por alguns mangues... gostava de saber como correu o projecto no seu aqua...

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Florbela,

Não correu muito bem em virtude dos mangues além de consumirem muito magnésio, necessitam de alguma manutenção (Luz adequada e limpeza diária das folhas para retirar o sal). Como estive ausente durante uns 2 meses, não dei os cuidados necessários aos mangues, que acabaram por sucumbir.

No final, fiquei com a opinião que a introdução de mangues não é muito "rentável", tendo em conta o trabalho associado.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Bruno

Deixa-me discordar de ti acerca dos mangues.
Tenho 10 mangues iluminados por 36w de array de leds de 1W... com 32 leds encarnados e 4 azuis.
Nunca limpo as folhas!

Fazia isso no início... depois desleixei-me... e hoje nem me preocupo com isso...
Quanto ao Mg, não noto grandes consumos, talvez por estarem enterrados em areia...

Hoje ou amanhã espero colocar fotos do estado actual dos meus mangues.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Então e não há nenhum actualização do aquário?

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

> Bom dia Bruno
> 
> Deixa-me discordar de ti acerca dos mangues.
> Tenho 10 mangues iluminados por 36w de array de leds de 1W... com 32 leds encarnados e 4 azuis.
> Nunca limpo as folhas!
> 
> Fazia isso no início... depois desleixei-me... e hoje nem me preocupo com isso...
> Quanto ao Mg, não noto grandes consumos, talvez por estarem enterrados em areia...
> 
> ...


Olá Pedro,

não discuto...no meu caso aconteceu isto, mas é possivel que tenha sido um caso pontual.

Olá Nuno, O aquário teve os altos e baixos, mas actualmente está a recuperar de uma queda valente (por falta de atenção).

----------

